# Alzheimers vs Irish Life



## luain (3 Feb 2011)

My mother in law has advanced Alzheimers and is in care under the fair deal scheme. My father in law, is trying to fund the care costs and is trying to access or cash an Irish life "lifesaver" fund. ( I have little documenation on what type of fund this is by the way). He has paid into this but is in his wifes name. Irish Life say they cannot cash it without the consent of his wife (not possible) and the solicitor says that only a high court action could get a result. The fund is only worth €8k so this isn't an option. Has anyone had any experience with this type of bind? We've a similar problem with an Ulster bank account and here the solicitor suggests getting power of attorney but again at a professional cost we're finding difficult to budget for.


----------



## irishlife (8 Feb 2011)

Hi Luain,

I have contacted you via private message. 

Thanks,
Stephen
ebusiness team - irishlife.ie


----------



## Sumatra (9 Feb 2011)

Any chance of a generic reply to above dilemma for the rest of us Stephen?


----------



## upport (28 Feb 2011)

Husband should forward written confirmation from GP of wife's medical condition to Irish Life Customer Services and written encashment request. They in turn will advise next step.


----------



## luain (28 Jun 2011)

Sorry about not getting back, but in fairness to Irish Life they were very helpful and honourable in their dealings with us, and we were sorted out. Well done Irish Life.


----------

